# Dungeon Siege



## Animaiden (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey, does anyone play the multiplayer part of Dungeon Siege?  I finished the single player and am looking into expanding into the muliplayer.  I don't know how to do this, really.  I don't want to join anyone that I don't really know on ZoneMatch.  I would be a total noob, and would rather play along side someone who knew what they were doing and would not ridicule me for any little thing.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 22, 2005)

You could always download the mod from this site: 

http://web-g.kontiki.com/zodiac/servlet/zodiac/template/pub,install,GetIt.vm/moid/3b651244-17f1-2da0-fa19-ddfbab77e92d/s/kdx/fallback/kdx

which lets you play the multiplayer game in single player. It comes with a few npcs to round out your party.


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the idea.  I would still like to try playing online, with other people, though.  I need some human contact once in a while.


----------



## Cuda Rahl (Apr 27, 2005)

i dindt even know there was multiplayr for dungeon siege


----------



## Animaiden (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, there is.  As i said, I don't know how it works, so . .*shrugs*


----------

